# My new Traynor DynaGain 60R amp



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Today I got an amp, a Traynor DG60R, 65 watts into 8 ohms, with a 12-inch, 80-watt Celestion speaker.

I want to play mostly clean, mostly blues and jazz. What do you think?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Well, I have a Traynor DynaGain 15 as a student amp for the studio and I like it a lot better than the Laney that it replaced. Not as good as my tube amps, but still pretty good. I've looked at the bigger one like yours as a backup or as a steel guitar amp but haven't decided yet. The cleans are nice, which is why I'm considering it for the steel.

Cool choice.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

do you like it? if you do, then our opinion doesnt really matter.

me personally? no experience with one, and im not lusting for much due to my JSX.


----------

